# OverDrive light doesnt work



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Could someone post a picture of the overdrive light thats supposed to come on. I just thought that maybe my car didnt have one but I doubt that. I looked in the owners manual and sure enough it says that when you click over drive on or of the light tells you. My light doesnt come on anymore. 

I just got my '01 sentra gxe and at first the "check engine light" came on and I took it back to the used car dealer and they fixed it but now my overdrive light doesnt work. I think they did some mickey mouse fixin. What should I do?  I dont wanna pay for a screwed up sentra. Ive had it for 4 days.

COULD SOMEONE POST A PICTURE OF THAT OVERDRIVE LIGHT 

Advice on what to do? Should I complain to the dealer or get it fixed myself. 

IM me on AIM "piringa6969" (it goes to my cell) Ill be playing CS


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if o/d is off.....the light should come on, yes.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

^^ yeah, the OD light should be off under normal conditions.


----------

